# John Mayer: Where the Light Is



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

John Mayer is one of my personal favorite artists so when this came out I was extremly excited. His previous DVD release, Any Given Thursday, was released during his early years. Since then his work has evolved tremdously. 

Where the Light Is reflects on the evolution to that point. Its split up into 3 different sets, the first one is an acoustic set, going back to his days when he was playing Eddie's Attic in Atlanta. The second set brings back the John Mayer Trio and his blues album. And the final part of the set is his current incarnation when all of his styles are blended together.

What's great about this is that songs from all incarnations are played during the show. For example, Stop This Train, a song from his current album Continuum is played during his acoustic set, which was appopriate. 

Bottom line, I've seen John Mayer live 30 times. And I wish I was at this show live. But, this DVD is a very good transfer of the show. And from what I've been reading the Blu-Ray transfer is even better, so when I get my Theater set up eventually one of the first things I'm going to do is put it in to hopefully take advantage of the full sound that it has to offer.


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

I have it on blu, it looks and sounds great. He was just in town a few months ago but I just could not get to his show this time around. 30 times... wow! The most i've seen any one band is 4 times


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't feel too bad. He'll be here on the 29th and I won't be able to go either. Yeah, I have seen him 30 times, but I haven't seen a show of his in nearly 4 years. I was lucky enough to have seen him back in 99 when there were like 10 people at his show. And it was a random experience, just saw his name on a poster and decided what the ****, give it a shot and the rest is history. Most of those shows I've seen were either in Atlanta or Birmingham. You've seen the show so I won't have to stress just how great a show of his can be. :bigsmile:




> I have it on blu, it looks and sounds great.


EDIT: Excellent, cannot wait to pick it up, hopefully in the next few days or so.


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

How big is your display? I've only watched it on the 50" plasma, I don't think I put it on the projector / 119" screen yet. It was beautiful on the plasma, though.


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Is Jennifier Aniston in the concert?


----------



## superjoe89 (Aug 20, 2008)

wow...just from what has been said on here..i think ill go and get it...lol:T


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

This Blu-ray is simply awesome. It is one of the very best sound audio reproduction on a Blu-ray disc by a very talented guitar player. A must own for every guitar player lover. Highest recommendation. :T :5stars:


----------

